# problem with rx 580



## marcin1977 (Jan 11, 2021)

hello I have a problem installing the driver for the rx580 card, I do it according to the rc.conf instructions and add kld_list = "amdgu" and crashes the panic kernel, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong, thanks in advance


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello,









						Intel driver not working on FreeBSD 12.2
					

Hello everyone,  The graphic performance is not improved after I installed xf86-video-intel on FreeBSD 12.2. It's used to work on FreeBSD 12.1. Can anyone help?




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## marcin1977 (Jan 11, 2021)

thanks so much for your help


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 11, 2021)

No problem 

Dont forget to mark this thread as solved.


----------

